# PRIDE 33: Silva vs. Henderson



## Grabaka (Oct 5, 2006)

PRIDE announced middleweight champion Wanderlei Silva will be putting his title on the line against 2005 PRIDE Welterweight Grand Prix winner Dan Henderson at PRIDE's second U.S. show - PRIDE 33: The Second Coming. This will also be the second meeting between the two - Silva won a three round unanimous decision over Henderson back in 2000 at PRIDE 12. 

source:pride_fc_february_24_2007


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Grabaka said:


> PRIDE announced middleweight champion Wanderlei Silva will be putting his title on the line against 2005 PRIDE Welterweight Grand Prix winner Dan Henderson at PRIDE's second U.S. show - PRIDE 33: The Second Coming. This will also be the second meeting between the two - Silva won a three round unanimous decision over Henderson back in 2000 at PRIDE 12.
> 
> source:pride_fc_february_24_2007


I dont get it...Shouldnt Hendo have to defend hin own title from time to time ???


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

That ****ing sucks  Don't get me wrong I love Hendo and I think it will be a good fight, but Hendo needs to fight at 183 lbs. Also this does not make me "shit my pants". Dan is a good opponent, but hardly a shocking one. Big time thumbs down to Pride for this one :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: Wandy should be fighting Lil Nog and Hendo should be fighting either Kang or Filho. Now that would be a good card! I hope this report winds up being wrong.


----------



## Grabaka (Oct 5, 2006)

herton17 said:


> I dont get it...Shouldnt Hendo have to defend hin own title from time to time ???


I know what you're saying. Hendo has yet to defend his WW(MW) title, and this will be 2 fights in a row he's fought at 205. Obviously either Antonio Rogerio Nogueira or Ricardo Arona deserve this shot at the title much more than Hendo right now. I think PRIDE is just worried that a Wand/Rog Nog or Wand/Arona wouldn't sell well with the American fans. They think they have to put an American in there. I just want to see the best go at it. Bad matchmaking by PRIDE.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

I kinda did shit my pants but thats cause I have Tim Sylvia Syndrome aka Diarhea, but this fight doesnt excite me that much even though it will probably be a good fight.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

****ing sweet. Henderson is the shit and never quit during their first fight. I'll love watching this one.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Grabaka said:


> I know what you're saying. Hendo has yet to defend his WW(MW) title, and this will be 2 fights in a row he's fought at 205. Obviously either Antonio Rogerio Nogueira or Ricardo Arona deserve this shot at the title much more than Hendo right now. I think PRIDE is just worried that a Wand/Rog Nog or Wand/Arona wouldn't sell well with the American fans. They think they have to put an American in there. I just want to see the best go at it. Bad matchmaking by PRIDE.


Wandy vs. Arona wouldn't sit well with American fans or any fans for that matter, because it would be another snooze-fest. Wandy vs. Lil Nog would be exciting in my opinion, but I see what you mean by wanting to have an American opponent for a US fight.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

this is ****ing retarted .. i knew this was gonna happen... pride needs to step there shit up and get a ****ing rankin order...


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

WTF i love hendo and all but this is bullshit he hasnt defended his own title yet and now hes off fighting another champ  and wtf happened to making us shit our pants TRIGG IM GONNA REAR NAKED CHOKE UR ASS

btw is this source reliable?


----------



## Stonewall44 (Oct 19, 2006)

This fight does not qualify as pants-s##ttery.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Guys, this fight has not been announced on Pride FC official website. That means it s not a hundred percent yet. I know a lot of these sources often come true, but I wont believe it until I see it on the official website...


----------



## Stonewall44 (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh I didn't know that.........good point.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Rogerio got the shaft big time on this one. Although I see them wanting a more standup war being that this fight is in America.


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

this sucks. i was looking forward to seeing hendo fight kang. it will probably be a decent fight. but they could have had wand and rog nog and hendo vs kang. instead of having two awesome fights, they are going to have one. i dont get it. looks like pride is on the way out. i never would have guessed they would fall apart like that. what if for some reason hendo wins, then he will hold both titles.:dunno:


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

j.farrell said:


> this sucks. i was looking forward to seeing hendo fight kang. it will probably be a decent fight. but they could have had wand and rog nog and hendo vs kang. instead of having two awesome fights, they are going to have one. i dont get it. looks like pride is on the way out. i never would have guessed they would fall apart like that. what if for some reason hendo wins, then he will hold both titles.:dunno:


Wow.. i didnt even think abotu that!! Hendo holding both titles...and at the pace he is defending the 183 belt, he ll be the double belt holder forever!! But this fight is not for sure....


----------



## leew11k (Nov 19, 2006)

i think hendos great and the only reason hes fighting wandy is cause its in america and it would be good for fans lil nog has been shafted on this one, it isnt a 100percent yet so fingers crossed.


----------



## kaiser1041 (Oct 7, 2006)

pride are just going to any lenths to please the us crowd hoping this fight is a stand up war


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

Grabaka said:


> PRIDE announced middleweight champion Wanderlei Silva will be putting his title on the line against 2005 PRIDE Welterweight Grand Prix winner Dan Henderson at PRIDE's second U.S. show - PRIDE 33: The Second Coming. This will also be the second meeting between the two - Silva won a three round unanimous decision over Henderson back in 2000 at PRIDE 12.
> 
> source:pride_fc_february_24_2007


Antonio Rogerio Nogueira, Ricardo Arona and Dan Henderson's names have been mentioned as possible challengers in Wanderlei Silva's Middleweight Championship title match schedule for the Las Vegas event in February. Kazuyuki Fujita and Takanori Gomi were also mentioned as fighters scheduled to fight in Las Vegas. "I don't think the American fans have had the opportunity to really see all of the truly strong mixed martial artists. There are strong fighters in the UFC too, of course, but I don't think (the fans) know where the world's top-level fighters are. If we show them thrilling battles between top PRIDE fighters like Josh and Nogueira, and Kawajiri and Melendez, I believe they will understand," said Sakakibara.

this is all it says on prides website.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

this was the best move for pride. If i was the owner, i would of done the same.

They need a big success at pride 33, silva is pride's biggest star, giving him a fighter like lil nog(or Arona) would not give an exciting fight when u compare it to what henderson vs silva would do, not to mention that it would suck for the audience if lil nog(or arona) would actually beat silva. On the other hand, if henderson wins, then the audience will be happy, and if silva wins, they still will be happy. win-win situation. I dont understand what people are complaining about, they make those match-ups for us(and US fans), to have exciting fights for us to watch, else there would have been an arona vs silva 3 a long time ago. Sure, lil nog vs silva could be interesting, but cmon, 2 good strikers who dont know what defend means fighting each other? A KO for sure. 

As for hendo defending his own title, whats the rush? If he looses, i dont see why he wouldnt defend his title at the next event. Besides, if he defends it in Japan, maybe misaki could fight for it, since he technically won the grand prix. Not fair, but fans's favorite.


----------



## loller90278 (Nov 11, 2006)

Split said:


> this was the best move for pride. If i was the owner, i would of done the same.
> 
> They need a big success at pride 33, silva is pride's biggest star, giving him a fighter like lil nog(or Arona) would not give an exciting fight when u compare it to what henderson vs silva would do, not to mention that it would suck for the audience if lil nog(or arona) would actually beat silva. On the other hand, if henderson wins, then the audience will be happy, and if silva wins, they still will be happy. win-win situation. I dont understand what people are complaining about, they make those match-ups for us(and US fans), to have exciting fights for us to watch, else there would have been an arona vs silva 3 a long time ago. Sure, lil nog vs silva could be interesting, but cmon, 2 good strikers who dont know what defend means fighting each other? A KO for sure.
> 
> As for hendo defending his own title, whats the rush? If he looses, i dont see why he wouldnt defend his title at the next event. Besides, if he defends it in Japan, maybe misaki could fight for it, since he technically won the grand prix. Not fair, but fans's favorite.



i totally agree..excepit i'd sub kawajiri with melendez for a lil bit more american flavor... and since he put kawajiri anyways.:thumbsup:


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

it should be Rogerio vs Wandy and Hendo vs Filho...although I think this will be a fun fight


----------



## FamusRiteHook (Jan 5, 2007)

*Wanderlei Silva vs. Dan Henderson*

What Do Yall Think???


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

I can see why they made this match up. Personally even being a Hendo fan I thought Rogerio should have gotten the shot. The difference here is that this is another shot for Pride to really grab some American fans and theyre gonna want to have a stand up war. Either way I think its gonna be a great fight and Ill hope that my boy "Dangerous Dan" can unify those belts.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Bigger version of my avatar on the Pride website now


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> it should be Rogerio vs Wandy and Hendo vs Filho...although I think this will be a fun fight


Definitely...They should atleast match up Filho and Kang nor that the Hendo Wand thing is gonna happen...


----------



## fenderman80 (Sep 12, 2006)

Wise said:


> Bigger version of my avatar on the Pride website now



Im $h!tting my pants uncontrollably!!!!!!!  Not really All this is is a rematch from like 3 years ago (when Wandy won the decision). Big deal. Personally I was more excited about the rumors of Brandon Vera (and Pride supposedly signing him) possibly fighting Wandy. We'll see how the undercard looks b4 I decide if I want to get this pay-per-view. If the undercard is strong than I think it will lift this event. Dont get me wrong though. Hendo is a very worthy opponent. He's just not $h!t my pants status.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

I think this is a case of Trigg overhyping a fight then neccesarily poor match making, but I think its more our own fault for buying into it. I mean announcers do this before like every big title fight.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Filho and Kang should be fighting eachother anyways to see whose gonna go after Henderson for the belt.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Wise said:


> Filho and Kang should be fighting eachother anyways to see whose gonna go after Henderson for the belt.


Why should Kang get to fight for the shot when he just lost to Misaki? Then Filho beat Misaki so I think Filho deserves the shot now.

Im starting to wonder if Rogerio is ever going to fight in Pride again.


----------



## loller90278 (Nov 11, 2006)

hope aoki is on this card... im in love with that guy


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Kang was hurt and tired like crazy when he lost to Misaki. Kazuo shouldnt have even been fighting in the fight anyways. I give him credit for the win, but I think everyone knows who the top 2 contenders are right now.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

the fact that its a title match is so ****ing stupid he should have let filho take away his belt first and trigg is a ***** i had such high hopes for the upcoming opponent  then again he probably said what he said cause he's friends with hendo


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

I see that this is official now. Pride totally dropped the ball on this one. Don't get me wrong, I love Dan Henderson and I think this will be an exciting fight, but Pride could have had 2 belts defended for their 2nd US event. Wandy vs. Lil Nog and Henderson vs. Filho or Kang. I know they want a Known name and a US fighter in the main event, but first if the US fans can't appreciate Rogerio then **** 'em, and second you could still have Dan defend his belt in a co-main event. That being said I'll be pulling for Dan to pull off the upset.

P.S. Is "America's Best" Dan's new moniker or something? I still like the original "Hollywood" Dan Henderson. I will always think of him as "Hollywood".


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

F-ck Pride, F-ck this fight boring seen it already. But most of all F-ck Frank Trigg that twinkle toes piece of shit wrecked this card already by hyping it up. They should thow his ass in there with Wand to get KTFO.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> F-ck Pride, F-ck this fight boring seen it already. But most of all F-ck Frank Trigg that twinkle toes piece of shit wrecked this card already by hyping it up. They should thow his ass in there with Wand to get KTFO.


Maybe switch to decaf? :laugh: I hear you though. Also I bet Wandy would take Trigg out with a rear naked choke just to show off his BJJ


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

sirdilznik said:


> Maybe switch to decaf? :laugh: I hear you though. Also I bet Wandy would take Trigg out with a rear naked choke just to show off his BJJ


He would probably finish him with just a staredown Trigg would be the one shitting his pants.


----------



## famoussd (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> He would probably finish him with just a staredown Trigg would be the one shitting his pants.


HaHa...Youre right. Mirko is the only one who doenst seem to get scared from his staredown. Trigg would run away dancing on his twinkle toes. 
On a serious note though, I m kinda freaked out that Hendo might beat Wandy...Then What!?!??!


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Shit i just wacthed the first fight like 2 days ago. Silva eyebrow was ****ed up. That damn thing must have been 4 inches outward. But i see Silva taking this one again. Herderson good but he was rocked the whole fight last time.


----------



## JWangSDC (Jul 10, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> F-ck Pride, F-ck this fight boring seen it already. But most of all F-ck Frank Trigg that twinkle toes piece of shit wrecked this card already by hyping it up. They should thow his ass in there with Wand to get KTFO.



and screw that, put Trigg in the ring with Fedor for being such a C***. I hate that guy for the hype he created.

I see this as the match between has been number 1's. Wanderlei can't hold the title @ 205 much longer and that's very clear. He seems to be outclassed by Arona and is lucky Arona didn't take his belt away. Other than that, Shogun is clearly the more decorated 205lber these days. Rogerio is a match that Silva NEEDS to fight...if Silva wins then he should retire with the belt and Shogun can take over.


Henderson is alsoa great fighter who is on his way down. Filho and Kang have both done mre than he has @ 185 in recent months and while Henderson is a great fighter who can compete at 205, does anyone really think he would stand a chance in the ring vs Shogun or Rogerio? I hope not. (I know henderson already fought Rogerio and lost and I'm saying that he would lose even worse today.)


Pride really screwed up with this card and they might as well give it away to UFC. This card really brings the theme of has been number 1's, and that's quickly the way PRIDEFC is becoming.


----------



## FromHereOn (Sep 4, 2006)

doesn't anybody think this a rush save after sylva put his neck on the line for liddel to challenge him in the states, and NOTHING happened?


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I really don't understand what Pride are trying to do. If it's fan support in the US they want (which it is) they're not doing the right thing. People want to see title fights. People don't want to see 'America's Best' they want to see a war. It doesn't matter what country the fighter comes from. Buhh!!!


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Evil Ash said:


> I really don't understand what Pride are trying to do. If it's fan support in the US they want (which it is) they're not doing the right thing. People want to see title fights. People don't want to see 'America's Best' they want to see a war. It doesn't matter what country the fighter comes from. Buhh!!!


Lots of people only want to see a fight if they know someone in it that is fighting. I think it is a good idea to put an American in the fight because this might attract more fans seeing how atleast one fighter is from there country. To hardcore mma fans like myself and most on this site you wont care if you dont know who the fighters are as long as its a good fight.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

For some people, yeah. But for the people that can see through it.


----------



## leew11k (Nov 19, 2006)

both of u hav good point but pride is way behind ufc in the marketing game and thats wot its about look were ufc is going i just hope pride takes a big jump


----------



## turd (Oct 31, 2006)

I HAVE TICKETS TO THE EVENT. Who cares about who deserves the fight? I'm glad it's Hendo cause it should be an exciting war.

Whats up with the poster? Look at Dan's shitty photoshopped arms.....that's ghetto.


----------

